# Bishops LWCF poll



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a baited question but leave a good comment. Here is a poll on Bishops site. The question is worded as a baited question but showing support for LWCF is important.

https://naturalresources.house.gov/forms/form/?ID=2


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> This is a baited question but leave a good comment. Here is a poll on Bishops site. The question is worded as a baited question but showing support for LWCF is important.
> 
> https://naturalresources.house.gov/forms/form/?ID=2


Baited is the understatement of the century. I had to trim my comment down twice. I don't think they really expect or want any sentiment that disagrees with what they are saying.

The 16% figure in the question, while probably true, is being used in a dishonest fashion. Any public access preserved or maintained by this fund is a de facto benefit to the communities near said access. This is in addition to any money given directly to the Stateside program.

It is also clarified in the wording of the actual question that this is absolutely about Representative Bishop not wanting the Federal Government to own an acre more land than it does now.

This is not about the true merit of the LWCF and how it stands to benefit the sportsmen, school children, bird-watchers, and bunny-huggers alike.

It is a tantrum full of partisan anti-federal government rhetoric that really does pose a danger to the continuation of recreation on public land. Most of us, by the nature of our hobbies and passions, should be much more than casual observers of this debate.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't be a sucker for affinity fraud, folks. Bishop isn't a Republican. He isn't even a Utah representative. He's just another carny.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you haven't voted and commented, get to it. And if you have do it again. Bishop needs to learn he has no support for his childish actions.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/23/opinion/against-nature.html?smid=fb-nytopinion&smtyp=cur&_r=0

Interesting piece from a non-hunting standpoint.

Excerpt:

_ "Bishop is determined to do real harm, to many real places, using his power as a "bomb thrower," as Ryan called the congressional radicals. He's been petty and tyrannical when faced with pleas by other members to let the fund come up for a vote. This means that access to existing parks and trails, through private land that was slated for purchase through the fund, will be denied._"


----------

